# Is a brisk walk enough cardio?



## MrKeenan (Mar 19, 2012)

After chatting with two guys with quite a lot of experience in bodybuilding about different methods of cardio, what's better and such, they advised me all the cardio I need to be doing is a brisk walk on the treadmill every morning 4 - 5 times a week to lean out good. If so, why do people bother with all these random types of cardio training such as HIIT, burst training etc?. Even though people have individual differences, and its not good to compare against other bodybuilders because of gear/genetics/whatever, but every bodybuilding DVD I've seen this is all they seem to do also, a simple brisk walk or steady pace cardio on an eliptical for example. Do you think this is enough?


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 19, 2012)

For heart/general health, probably. It depends on your goals. If you are trying to lose water/fat weight from a cycle, no it`s not. If you are trying to shred for a contest, no, it`s definitely not.


----------



## MrKeenan (Mar 19, 2012)

A lot of the DVD's are pre-contest routines though, is a brisk walk mixed with gear and amazing genetics enough? Or is it because they are at such a low body fat already?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 19, 2012)

If you want to lose fat, then a brisk walk is fine.
If you want to build muscle during cardio, you'll need to include some high intensity bits.
If you want to increase your stamina, then you need to train at a higher heart rate, close to VO2 max.
If you simply want to maintain a good overall health, then medium intensity is fine, as is HIIT.

There are many different kinds of cardio, each one has unique benefits. 

If you are already lean, and want to get leaner, then a long brisk walk, *nothing more*, is best. If you are lean, you don't have enough fat to supply energy for more intensive cardio at longer durations, and intense cardio uses more carbs than fat. So a brisk walk to spare glycogen and carbs, yet burn off some fat.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think its a, "what works for you method". Most bodybuilders that have trained for years as well as compete know how their bodies will respond to certain cardio. Its through trial and error that this is achieved and of course spot on diet. Have you tried both methods? Just a suggestion, but maybe do some steady state cardio (brisk walking) 3 or 4 times a week and maybe HITT training once a week. Try diffrent combinations to find what works for you. If your loosing to much per week back off. I have found that combining these two types of cardio helps me when cutting down.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Do 15 minutes HIIT and follow it up with a brisk walk.   Best of both worlds.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 19, 2012)

Everybody is so different that its hard to answer this. Depends totally on goals, metabolism & genetics. I know guys who do no cardio and are shredded and other guys who do lots of intense cardio who are like 20% body fat.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 19, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> Everybody is so different that its hard to answer this. Depends totally on goals, metabolism & genetics. I know guys who do no cardio and are shredded and other guys who do lots of intense cardio who are like 20% body fat.



Dont ya just hate those guys who dont have to do shit for cardio?!!!! Wish I was one of em.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 19, 2012)

All I do is 4mph walking at a 6-8% incline.  Works well for my cuts.   45 minutes to an hour 3-4 days a week.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> All I do is 4mph walking at a 6-8% incline.  Works well for my cuts.   45 minutes to an hour 3-4 days a week.



that's actually a pretty high MET level, that wouldn't be considered a brisk walk.  I do about the exact same type of cardio, but I can only walk at 3.5-3.7 mph and put the grade between 10-15%.  

to the OP, walking is great, the amount you need to depends on intensity and duration.  How long do you walk for?


----------



## MrKeenan (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I am currently following a routine of a sort of progressive cardio thing that I researched. 3 sessions of 20mins first week, then 4 sessions the next then 5 the next, then the 4th week back to 3 sessions increasing cardio time by 10 more minutes, then 4 sessions of 30mins and so on. I mainly only do eliptical work, with one of the sessions being HIIT and the others steady pace. I don't do any walking on the treadmill as of yet as I thought this wouldn't be enough, however seeing that you and Pittsburgh see it being effective I may try it. Do you think it is to do with BF% level? That those like me with a higher bodyfat percentage need to be doing more intense cardio to cut down than someone with a lower BF?


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Well I am currently following a routine of a sort of progressive cardio thing that I researched. 3 sessions of 20mins first week, then 4 sessions the next then 5 the next, then the 4th week back to 3 sessions increasing cardio time by 10 more minutes, then 4 sessions of 30mins and so on. I mainly only do eliptical work, with one of the sessions being HIIT and the others steady pace. I don't do any walking on the treadmill as of yet as I thought this wouldn't be enough, however seeing that you and Pittsburgh see it being effective I may try it. Do you think it is to do with BF% level? That those like me with a higher bodyfat percentage need to be doing more intense cardio to cut down than someone with a lower BF?



I've always had the philosophy to do whatever cardio you like the best.  They're all good for you, just do whatever you're likely to stick with.  I also think it's the total amount of calories that you burn that determines fat loss.  Of course, HIIT will make you more fit cardiovascular wise, but I try to not over think things.  I like to switch it up so I train all of the energy pathways.  HIIT, LISS, MISS and a combination of the three.  I can't stay on one machine for too long either, so I hop around from the treadmill, stairmaster and elliptical, and sometimes swim.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would do high incline walking on a treadmill. Great for fat burning


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

It depends on your metabolism.  If you an Ecto you might not need any cardio at all.  If your metabolism is slower you might need cardio 3-4 times a week along with your weight sessions and diet.

OP sounds like yours is a little slower.  So make sure you get a calorie deficit on your diet and make sure no processed foods or hidden sugar.  Start out with incline walking keeping your heart rate at 130 or so for 40 minutes and maybe a few sprint sessions a few times a week.


----------



## MrKeenan (Mar 22, 2012)

My metabolism used to be very high I couldn't gain any weight at all no matter what I ate, I got a nice diet plan on around 17 - 18 and went from 186 to what I am now 251. I was quite lean as well back then and had nice visible abs so its not as if I was a carried a lot of BF back then.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think those DVD's only show them doing brisk walks because at 250-315lbs, those guys can't really jog no matter what and at that weight, they're also getting more out of a brisk walk, then somebody who's 180-220lbs.


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 23, 2012)

I do about the exact same type of cardio, but I can only walk at 3.5-3.7 mph and put the grade between 10-15%.    [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 28, 2012)

For basic non advanced goals, yes.


----------



## campdry (Apr 21, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Dont ya just hate those guys who dont have to do shit for cardio?!!!! Wish I was one of em.



I know what you mean


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think walking is the best cardio there is for burning fat and sparing muscle, especially in the long-term.  It's easiest on your knees and you're less likely to get some dumbass injury that keeps you from the gym.  For me, I like walking because I hate cardio and walking is the only thing that I know I will stick with long term.  Walking is most effective for me in the mornings on an empty stomach for 45 min/hour 4 to 5 times a week.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

I like to keep my HR above 150 when I do cardio. A lot of times it's closer to 180. 30 minutes of that and I usually burn between 400 and 500 cals. Some would say it's catabolic, but to me it makes cardio less boring.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO, cardio is really only good for heart health. 
I rarely do cardio for 'fat burning'.
If you want to drop some body fat, you'd have more success with diet.
Then, throw cardio in after weight training for about 15-20 minutes... walking, riding a bike, etc.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 30, 2012)

Depends on your goals. Back when I was in high school I used to take our dog for a 2 mile walk. It made a huge difference in how my pants fit. For me that was a big deal because back then there was no internet and I looked ridiculous in spandex & leg warmers so I didn't do "Jane Fonda". I have also always been one big estrogen bag, so it made a significant difference in just getting me "normal". 

When I've had to cut to 6-7% bodyfat, it takes a tight diet for min 12-16 weeks and 2 x 1 hr cardio / day.

I would also venture depends on your diet. If you're doing a keto diet, you're not going to have any burst energy so HIIT is sort of out of the question. But I've been able to do 2 hrs of walking cardio w/ not too much problem. HIIT, hell, even a vigorous leg press set pretty much makes me see stars. If you're NOT doing keto, then HIIT should be viable.

I think the most important thing if you choose to do a brisk walk or HIIT is CONSISTENCY.


----------



## strongrunbox (May 1, 2012)

Versus 4-5 times a week, I'd much rather just do ONE sprint workout every week vs. that; and I'm a cardio lover


----------



## MrKeenan (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanted to bring this topic up again and ask what you guys think cardio wise for someone getting ready for a contest? I know a bb training for a UK competition and all he does for cardio is a brisk walk 45 mins per day? Might be naive to say but could the gear he's on play a major factor on him dropping BF? Or could someone not training for a contest cut to around 9 - 10 %? There's only one way to find out I guess


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 8, 2012)

Cardio is good for anything you put your mind into. I use it to get bigger muscles and stay lean, while gaining weight. Or for losing weight, but my mind link is the key for me I feel.


----------

